# Is Trolling a Choice?



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

I have to admit, I never even heard of this. Been in the biz of websites since the beginning and am on every type of forum.

But, I have not seen this "trolling" before. I didn't even really get it, here. Everyone talks at length and accuses. But, when you find you are being run around in circles, when comments in one thread, contrdicts another, when attitudes are exposed and then blamed on other forum members, that's different! Wow. Here I thought you guys meant the usual potty mouth and petty insults and called that trolling. 

But, no. I see now, it is a distinct phenom of the internet. Something new for jaded ole Doer? No, I don't like it. It seems so
anti-social. Like those kids that dropped the shopping cart on a lady from 3 stories up. 

Does anyone know the why they do this? Does anyone know why we fight them and not just ignore it? For me it's like participating in train wreak. I want to choke the lights off the one who caused me to be in the wreak.

Bad parenting? Glee in others' discomfort?

Is trolling a choice?


----------



## Grampa (Jun 25, 2012)

Trolling trolls?


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

If you think so. I'm creating an ignore list?


----------



## Grampa (Jun 25, 2012)

Some trolls are just trolls. Not everyone that makes troll-like comments are that way all the time. If you want a list of trolls to ignore just visit the forums of the web and compile lists. As far as RUI goes there are very few trolls on this site. And the few trolls we have here are even good at trolling.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 25, 2012)

I vote for bad or no parenting.
I like to krunch em. Hard n Sour on the outside,Sotf n gooey inside.


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

Grampa said:


> Some trolls are just trolls. Not everyone that makes troll-like comments are that way all the time. If you want a list of trolls to ignore just visit the forums of the web and compile lists. As far as RUI goes there are very few trolls on this site. And the few trolls we have here are even good at trolling.


Oh,_ I have lists._ Then I have lists to remember where the lists are.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 25, 2012)

Keep the blood lukewarm. Don't give anyone 'your' sht - and don't accept anyone else's.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

No; it's a disorder. ~giggling, running in circles~ cn


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep, those are safe driver rules. And we all get pretty reckess from time to time.  But, I just wonder. Is trolling a compunction some kind? Is it learned or just the natually shittyness of youth?

A cheap thrill or is it a dangerous trait? Like Dalmer and the road kill. Dalmer was facinated with road kill as a child and now it is seen as as the worst warning to parents.

Is trolling the same as playing with road kill?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Doer said:


> Oh,_ I have lists._ Then I have lists to remember where the lists are.


So then one of the index symptoms of skipping your memory meds must be a profound feeling of listlessness. cn


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm Listless!! Help.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

"My bicycle wheel is melting", he spoke softly. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Doer, there will always be sociopaths among us, and imo using roadkill or such to dowse them is as hopeless as our current meager catalog of earthquake precursors. 
To your other question, the Internet is like a schoolyard at recess without adult supervision. Teasing, bullying and the other uglinesses of establishing a social order were naked, exposed for all to see in the schoolyard. The Net is no different, and the kids who got a rush of power from teasing and bullying then ... simply transferred their sport to this brave new medium. _Ecce homo_ with the gloves off. cn


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

But, the message is there. I put it there. Let's not pre-suppose I have any other motives. You guys say it's everywhere. I say, it is not.

But, I stay away from the teeny-bopper sites.. Maybe that's it?


----------



## missnu (Jun 25, 2012)

I always though trolling was people that made posts just to get a rise out of other people and then spend the whole thread saying dumb things and then trying to backpedal and say they didn't say them...what I don't get is that everyone knows we have the quote function...it is hard to say you didn't type something you just typed...and the propensity for someone to just make another account when their first troll trial fails...
Makes it hard to have an actual argument...I mean who am I arguing with....?


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 25, 2012)

I dont like the trolls but have to admit they are funny some times. Depends on my state of mind I suppose.


----------



## missnu (Jun 25, 2012)

And there really are trolls everywhere...
I sometimes spend small blocks of time answering questions on yahoo answers and stuff like that, and people will ask all kinds of obviously nonsense inflammatory questions just so someone will fight with them...

I mean feel free to tell your beliefs and stick to your beliefs, but don't make up a story or belief just to get people to talk to you...


----------



## missnu (Jun 25, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> I dont like the trolls but have to admit they are funny some times. Depends on my state of mind I suppose.


Sometimes trolling can be fun for other members...
Then other times it is just annoying because what if I don't want to argue about nothing...


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Jun 25, 2012)

some people are born trollers, they cant help it. we should embrace them, and have parades celebrating their trollerings, and allow them to adopt also.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm not saying it's everywhere. But it sure is here. Not sure what you mean with the above* post. What'm I missing? cn

*well it was the above, really truly. What I get for typing slowly.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

missnu said:


> I always though trolling was people that made posts just to get a rise out of other people and then spend the whole thread saying dumb things and then trying to backpedal and say they didn't say them...what I don't get is that everyone knows we have the quote function...it is hard to say you didn't type something you just typed...and the propensity for someone to just make another account when their first troll trial fails...
> Makes it hard to have an actual argument...I mean who am I arguing with....?


To me that is the thing that sets the serious trolls apart from the mere opportunity snipers. They engage in blatant, even systematic self-contradiction and don't care. They have an array of dirty rhetorical techniques that rely on our instinct to defend our statements. They are truly without honor. 

And yet the _epic _trolls have this capacity to make decent sorts stop and think, wonder about the validity of the axioms ... maybe black really IS just very dark orange. Then one shakes oneself and realizes one's been trolled good&deep. Harumph. cn


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

ultraviolet pirate said:


> some people are born trollers, they cant help it. we should embrace them, and have parades celebrating their trollerings, and allow them to adopt also.


Yes, we should feel compassion if it is not choice, right? Troll Rights Freedom Parade. Troll Appreciation Day. A Halmark Card. Troll Marrage.
A Troll for President?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Doer said:


> Yes, we should feel compassion if it is not choice, right? Troll Rights Freedom Parade. Troll Appreciation Day. A Halmark Card. Troll Marrage.
> *A Troll for President?*


Oh how to resist. cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2012)

Doer said:


> Yes, we should feel compassion if it is not choice, right? Troll Rights Freedom Parade. Troll Appreciation Day. A Halmark Card. Troll Marrage.
> A Troll for President?


I'm afraid we may be living this as we speak.

Edit: Dang it, missed it by 3 lousy minutes !


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> To me that is the thing that sets the serious trolls apart from the mere opportunity snipers. They engage in blatant, even systematic self-contradiction and don't care. They have an array of dirty rhetorical techniques that rely on our instinct to defend our statements. They are truly without honor.
> 
> And yet the _epic _trolls have this capacity to make decent sorts stop and think, wonder about the validity of the axioms ... maybe black really IS just very dark orange. Then one shakes oneself and realizes one's been trolled good&deep. Harumph. cn


That's what I mean. It takes so much effort to be an epic troller. Kinda like carefully re-arranging roadkill. Sick. So, to dive deeper, are there aciddental trolls? Is it perhaps additctive? You don't get the back hand, so you skated?

Sometimes I notice that someone, (no names) will actually see what they are doing and pull back. (Turing test of intelligence?)
So, are drive-bys just trolling for the kick.

Is drive by trolling the gateway drug?


----------



## StevenSD420 (Jun 25, 2012)

Doer said:


> A Troll for President?


sadly that comment will bring out some trolling attributes of some people


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2012)

The school yard hierarchy metaphor is a good one, Neer. I think most trolls are probably people that don't get very much attention IRL, their thoughts and ideas have little merit or value so when they 'play nice' they get very little attention and recognition. When they troll otoh, half the forum seems to pay them all the attention they can handle. Negative attention is better than none, right? The real question has to do with feeding them: the vets know a troll immediately and even warn folks to ignore them, but almost no one does and soon even the people that issued the warning start breaking out the troll pellets. It's a S&M thing, trolls come in begging for a beating, and the sadistic part of us that's been itching to get out gladly obliges. It's an interesting dynamic...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Doer said:


> That's what I mean. It takes so much effort to be an epic troller. Kinda like carefully re-arranging roadkill. Sick. So, to dive deeper, are there aciddental trolls? Is it perhaps additctive? You don't get the back hand, so you skated?
> 
> Sometimes I notice that someone, (no names) will actually see what they are doing and pull back. (Turing test of intelligence?)
> So, are drive-bys just trolling for the kick.
> ...


Since I am structurally unable to immerse myself in the serious troll mindset, I'm working without a net here. Consistency and fairness _matter _to me at a deep level. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> The school yard hierarchy metaphor is a good one, Neer. I think most trolls are probably people that don't get very much attention IRL, their thoughts and ideas have little merit or value so when they 'play nice' they get very little attention and recognition. When they troll otoh, half the forum seems to pay them all the attention they can handle. Negative attention is better than none, right? The real question has to do with feeding them: the vets know a troll immediately and even warn folks to ignore them, but almost no one does and soon even the people that issued the warning start breaking out the troll pellets. It's a S&M thing, trolls come in begging for a beating, and the sadistic part of us that's been itching to get out gladly obliges. It's an interesting dynamic...


The _truly _sadistic among us would have the finesse to say No. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The _truly _sadistic among us would have the finesse to say No. cn


Great point, that's how I felt about Mr. Blowme in the now closed thread from yesterday. I read that while it was happening for 40 minutes and I didn't post once. But when everyone else is bludgeoning the troll I see that my abstinence is not having the desired effect (it couldn't unless every single person was ignoring them), so my sadism has no outlet and I feel left out for not helping to beat the troll


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Great point, that's how I felt about Mr. Blowme in the now closed thread from yesterday. I read that while it was happening for 40 minutes and I didn't post once. But when everyone else is bludgeoning the troll I see that my abstinence is not having the desired effect (it couldn't unless every single person was ignoring them), so my sadism has no outlet and I feel left out for not helping to beat the troll


At first, i did the same. But i think i hit upon a winning tactic: critique his posts. That MUST have stung a little. cn


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

But, it does seem a lot like a train wreak. We can't turn away, we have to jump in. Troll for President?

Obviously, I'm after a bit of Troll bashing here.  And I'd like to remind the lurking trolls, the undecided trolls. Don't do it.

Just say no.


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> At first, i did the same. But i think i hit upon a winning tactic: critique his posts. That MUST have stung a little. cn


And I hope you realized the causal aspect. After I saw your summary it was like a ligh bulb.  So obvious, when I know where to look.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Maybe I'm just a bad bad bear. But I do get sport out of filleting a troll. I don't do it often, but when I do ... cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Doer said:


> And I hope you realized the causal aspect. After I saw your summary it was like a ligh bulb.  So obvious, when I know where to look.


Sometimes, you can burn a fire out best by fanning it. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> At first, i did the same. But i think i hit upon a winning tactic: critique his posts. That MUST have stung a little. cn


I don't know, masochists enjoy the sting. It's still the negative attention he was craving. I certainly enjoyed your critiques, though...


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't know, masochists enjoy the sting. It's still the negative attention he was craving. I certainly enjoyed your critiques, though...


But, really, no one wants be shunned. First the exposure and shame. Then stony silence. Then the cold winter of alone. It has worked, if history is the guide. After the whipping and the denouncement, no villager will stoop to name calling, profanity, or any speech to the shunned. Turn the back and close with the village. The loner fends for himself. 

I mean, what else do we offer each other or the group, but a village of ideas? Sure there is an arena, where tough discussion can take place, but we decide who gets response and how. Those that wish to join our village, may, but, may they also suffer the contrary at their peril.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Doer said:


> But, really, no one wants be shunned. First the exposure and shame. Then stony silence. Then the cold winter of alone. It has worked, if history is the guide. After the whipping and the denouncement, no villager will stoop to name calling, profanity, or any speech to the shunned. Turn the back and close with the village. The loner fends for himself.
> 
> I mean, what else do we offer each other or the group, but a village of ideas. Sure there is an arena, where discussion can take place, but we decide who gets response and how. Those that wish to join our village, may, but, may they also suffer the contrary at their peril.


The dynamic between security and hospitality is eternal.
Can we afford to let the stranger to our fire?
Can we afford to never? cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2012)

never trolled a day in my life.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2012)

and yes, our president is epic troll.

he opens his mouth back in february about birth control, and watches the right summarily march off a cliff with women voters.

he lets himself appear weak and ineffective for months, then he comes out with bin laden's head on a stick and his long form BC in the other hand. watch out for more epic surprises after labor day.


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

5 Page discussion on trolling

TROLLS=1
You guys=0


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been accused of trolling kaendar .


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr.blakedowns said:


> 5 Page discussion on trolling
> 
> TROLLS=1
> You guys=0


This is just drive-by trolling. Next, will you say, you meant something else? Is this your gateway troll? Are we wasting your photons? What could we be possibly be wasting if we are discussing ideas in the village? 

So, perhaps we have our first confession? Or why did you say anything so free of content and appropo of nothing?


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I've been accused of trolling kaendar .



Rolled by a troll. I saw that. The base station for the im-mature. "No you are!"


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

no grilled mammoth for him. cn


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

Doer said:


> This is just drive-by trolling. Next, will you say, you meant something else? Is this your gateway troll? Are we wasting your photons? What could we be possibly be wasting if we are discussing ideas in the village?
> 
> So, perhaps we have our first confession? Or why did you say anything so free of content and appropo of nothing?


you responding to my drive by
trolls=2
you guys=still 0


----------



## Justin00 (Jun 25, 2012)

It's mostly just the mormon people who troll here.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 25, 2012)

Doer said:


> Rolled by a troll. I saw that. The base station for the im-mature. "No you are!"


I'm too confused to reply.

So I'll just clap for you .


----------



## F A B (Jun 25, 2012)

Doer said:


> I have to admit, I never even heard of this. Been in the biz of websites since the beginning and am on every type of forum.
> 
> But, I have not seen this "trolling" before. I didn't even really get it, here. Everyone talks at length and accuses. But, when you find you are being run around in circles, when comments in one thread, contrdicts another, when attitudes are exposed and then blamed on other forum members, that's different! Wow. Here I thought you guys meant the usual potty mouth and petty insults and called that trolling.
> 
> ...


i blame it on drugs


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

F A B said:


> i blame it on drugs


As in "not enough". cn


----------



## F A B (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> As in "not enough". cn


do we ever really have enough ?


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 25, 2012)

it takes two to troll. if you let someone push your buttons on the internet than you just suck.

or if you entertain trolling. or troll threads.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> It's mostly just the mormon people who troll here.


Is that troll bait I smell ?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 25, 2012)

F A B said:


> do we ever really have enough ?


Of course not.. Just ask the face eating man..


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that troll bait I smell ?


You should a caught it before the edit. cn


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

Trolls like to troll for reaction and attention. Trolls are people that are generally insecure or have too much time on their hands and enjoy pissing people off. Trolls know that they thrive off people responding to them so they purposely call people out on a personal level to get the responses flowing. Trolls are immature children if you ask me. They sabotage the site for everyone.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Trolls like to troll for reaction and attention. Trolls are people that are generally insecure or have too much time on their hands and enjoy pissing people off. Trolls know that they thrive off people responding to them so they purposely call people out on a personal level to get the responses flowing. Trolls are immature children if you ask me. They sabotage the site for everyone.


Nuh uh. You're a troll.


----------



## F A B (Jun 25, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nuh uh. You're a troll.



haha ..............


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nuh uh. You're a troll.
> View attachment 2227998


lmao,trolls=3


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

There has to be some need, and maybe it's the altuism in us that wants to scratch their itch? I see someone trolling, I ask, they answer. I get it.

The Itchy and Sratchy Shoooooow!

Doesn't take much to see who want's to piss on our campfire. Do we need the pissy stranger? If we don't just ignore it, it continues to stink.

If we do ignore it, it just goes away. That's not exactly how it is handled for real, but it's a virtual camp we are in.
And, let's keep the confessions coming. All are welcomed to be ignored.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2012)

Doer said:


> This is just drive-by trolling. Next, will you say, you meant something else? Is this your gateway troll? Are we wasting your photons? What could we be possibly be wasting if we are discussing ideas in the village?


As we are a virtual village, should we not vote in an official "Village Idiot"
My first instinct is Mysticlown - he's perfect for the part.


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

There are those that might consider a more agressive approach to their dosing schedule. I used a could tell when, uh,....huh?


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

Perhaps we should just lay down our rancour, even in jest? However, since I know neither and this may be a (youknowwhat), I'll just say that any positions are totally self appoint only, and meaningless at best. 

"As we are a virtual village, should we not vote in an official "Village Idiot" My first instinct is Mysticlown - he's perfect for the part."


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izpa9D7c77U


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As we are a virtual village, should we not vote in an official "Village Idiot"
> My first instinct is Mysticlown - he's perfect for the part.


I don't think I've ever encountered him. Is it an artifact of my forum youth? cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I don't think I've ever encountered him. Is it an artifact of my forum youth? cn


He is no longer active, but during his tenure provided several outstanding signature's.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He is no longer active, but during his tenure provided several outstanding signature's.


Your sig is epic


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 25, 2012)

I think trolling is multifaceted too. And for the types of trolls there are online..the same kind of people exist in real life. There is good natured trolling..where you fuck with people or derail a serious conversation with bullshittery, but that is humor based trolling..and the goal isnt really to hurt or enrage people. To me that kind of stuff can be funny or obnoxious depending on mood and context. But then there is the real deal divisive sociopath trolling. Someone mentioned it earlier that this is about attention,the only way they know how to get it..negatively. The counterpart for this IRL would be the borderline personality disorder. These trolls try to act like they're serious about whatever is going on, but the only goal is to get you as angry as possible and or angry at others.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

BustinScales510 said:


> I think trolling is multifaceted too. And for the types of trolls there are online..the same kind of people exist in real life. There is good natured trolling..where you fuck with people or derail a serious conversation with bullshittery, but that is humor based trolling..and the goal isnt really to hurt or enrage people. To me that kind of stuff can be funny or obnoxious depending on mood and context. But then there is the real deal divisive sociopath trolling. Someone mentioned it earlier that this is about attention,the only way they know how to get it..negatively. The counterpart for this IRL would be the borderline personality disorder. These trolls try to act like they're serious about whatever is going on, but the only goal is to get you as angry as possible and or angry at others.


There is a couple of those here for sure. Real nutcases that literally sit online all fucking day.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 25, 2012)

it's nice to see that most of the trolls on RIU know their place and stay away from the growers sections of this website
keeping themselves to the toke and talk and politics sections where they belong LOL


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 25, 2012)

we should get group together called troll killers, considering it would be filled ith trolls i dont think it would work im sorry to see that you have just encountered trolls DOER, but thats part of the net, best thing next to ignoring them is playing with them. yeah if you start a list let me know i got my personal list of trolls and thier puppet accounts listed i wont mind sending it to you if i can find it on the comp i may have deleted it but i have most of it memorized.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr.blakedowns said:


> lmao,trolls=3



should have made your username "how to fail as a troll".... ultraviolet you can cut that shit out you are a terrible troll.


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> should have made your username "how to fail as a troll".... ultraviolet you can cut that shit out you are a terrible troll.


Should learn how to just ignore
trolls=4
u guys= not doing so well.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 25, 2012)

thats the problem why should i have to ignore you? trolls are still at zero since they never planned on winning in the first....

ooh victory Garden dont go aways im still collecting info on all yourtroll accounts


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> thats the problem why should i have to ignore you? trolls are still at zero since they never planned on winning in the first....
> 
> ooh victory Garden dont go aways im still collecting info on all yourtroll accounts


Dude. Feeding trolls = more, bigger trolls. This is a no-winner. The only proven tactic is starve'm. cn


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Dude. Feeding trolls = more, bigger trolls. This is a no-winner. The only proven tactic is starve'm. cn


i agree but it cant be helped.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> we should get group together called troll killers, considering it would be filled ith trolls i dont think it would work im sorry to see that you have just encountered trolls DOER, but thats part of the net, best thing next to ignoring them is playing with them. yeah if you start a list let me know i got my personal list of trolls and thier puppet accounts listed i wont mind sending it to you if i can find it on the comp i may have deleted it but i have most of it memorized.


I volunteer. I will show up with rope, a torch, and my pitchfork. Angry villager signing up for duty.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I volunteer. I will show up with rope, a torch, and my pitchfork. Angry villager signing up for duty.


I believe that job is better done by people with a capacity for humility. cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I believe that job is better done by people with a capacity for humility. cn


And a generous dose of Civility.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I believe that job is better done by people with a capacity for humility. cn


Trying to convey a subliminal message are we?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Trying to convey a subliminal message are we?


No. It's overt. You have much to learn about humility and tolerance. The angry villager image fits you to a T. cn


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> thats the problem why should i have to ignore you? trolls are still at zero since they never planned on winning in the first....
> 
> ooh victory Garden dont go aways im still collecting info on all yourtroll accounts







that outburst has got to be worth 2 points
trolls=6


----------



## Wordz (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't like trolls they ruin the forum for everyone trying to learn. It scares off new members. People are quite rude to newb questions on here. Everyone has to start somewhere. Not everyone on the internet is 24 and unemployed. They all probably live with their parents or are poorer than most of us that's why they hate all day. The internet used to be a great tool for acquiring knowledge but in the last couple years all the young people have spammed it all up with dumb ass memes and etc. You can barely make a thread here without some asshole getting his jollies off but messing with you. They always use the exact opposite side of the argument than you. I wish I could meet some of these trolls in real life so I could beat their pasty skinned asses. Why not go mess with people on mw3 instead of being facetious here. It doesn't do any good for the cause at all. Could you imagine what an old woman in the mid west would think about some of the posts on here. She would never see the healing qualities of medical marijuana or that most people here are just average Joes trying to get some cheap smoke. All because of the inane rambling of some drug addled youth's who like to take out their failures in life on the rest of the public. A lot of you guys on this thread should just grow up and not be so proud of being able to manipulate conversations so you always come out on top.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

But I love being facetious here. Fwiw I do try to give some back in the newbie/problems threads. cn


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 25, 2012)

@ OP 

That is like asking a gay person if they were born that way or choose to be gay....

I think trolls were raised this way lol.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> No. It's overt. You have much to learn about humility and tolerance. The angry villager image fits you to a T. cn


How much can you judge a persons character based on what you see online? I am a very humble person. I live within my means and work only for my family. Im tolerant of everybody. My job requires it even if I didnt want to be. The only people I will say that I refuse to give rights to are white supremacists.. nazis, kkk members, whatever the case is.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> @ OP
> 
> That is like asking a gay person if they were born that way or choose to be gay....
> 
> I think trolls were raised this way lol.


You mean "reared". ~giggle~ cn


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

Wordz said:


> I don't like trolls they ruin the forum for everyone trying to learn. It scares off new members. People are quite rude to newb questions on here. Everyone has to start somewhere. Not everyone on the internet is 24 and unemployed. They all probably live with their parents or are poorer than most of us that's why they hate all day. The internet used to be a great tool for acquiring knowledge but in the last couple years all the young people have spammed it all up with dumb ass memes and etc. You can barely make a thread here without some asshole getting his jollies off but messing with you. They always use the exact opposite side of the argument than you. I wish I could meet some of these trolls in real life so I could beat there pasty skinned asses. Why not go mess with people on mw3 instead of being facetious here. It doesn't do any good for the cause at all. Could you imagine what an old woman in the mid west would think about some of the posts on here. She would never see the healing qualities of medical marijuana or that most people here are just average Joes trying to get some cheap smoke. All because of the inane rambling of some drug addled youth's who like to take out their failures in life on the rest of the public. A lot of you guys on this thread should just grow up and not be so proud of being able to manipulate conversations so you always come out on top.


was anybody else laughing there asses off while reading this? Personally, i think you are all just a little to sensitive, it's a little box and you can just step away from it, it doesn't control you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> How much can you judge a persons character based on what you see online? I am a very humble person. I live within my means and work only for my family. Im tolerant of everybody. My job requires it even if I didnt want to be. The only people I will say that I refuse to give rights to are white supremacists.. nazis, kkk members, whatever the case is.


You are lying to yourself. Pity. cn


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> @ OP
> 
> That is like asking a gay person if they were born that way or choose to be gay....
> 
> I think trolls were raised this way lol.


Actually, you have a point. I believe people that have to act out to get attention like that do suffer from an emotional and behavioral disorder. Im not just talking about online either.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Actually, you have a point. I believe people that have to act out to get attention like that do suffer from an emotional and behavioral disorder. Im not just talking about online either.


Agreed. Disorders rule the day now.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr.blakedowns said:


> was anybody else laughing there asses off while reading this? Personally, i think you are all just a little to sensitive, it's a little box and you can just step away from it, it doesn't control you.


Stick around and you too will experience frustration.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You are lying to yourself. Pity. cn


I dont appreciate you passing judgement on me, especially considering the fact you have only encountered my online persona.


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Stick around and you too will experience frustration.


 i would never let the internet get me frustrated,Unless my porn sites went down.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> Agreed. Disorders rule the day now.


Study some psychology man, it will explain to why some people are so douchey.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I dont appreciate you passing judgement on me, especially considering the fact you have only encountered my online persona.


I gave you every chance and you stomped on them. I am entitled to judge your online persona, and find it wanting. It assures me that I would not wish to share a meal with you IRL. If you do consider yourself a humble person (really.) you are demonstrably lying to yourself, and everyone else you expect to swallow that raw. It is neither my pleasure nor my duty to accord that any respect. cn


----------



## Wordz (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr.blakedowns said:


> was anybody else laughing there asses off while reading this? Personally, i think you are all just a little to sensitive, it's a little box and you can just step away from it, it doesn't control you.


See this is exactly what I'm talking about. Within 1 minute some kid tries to ridicule a well thought out post. I'm feel sorry that you were raised poorly but the responsibility to act right falls upon you in the end.


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

Wordz said:


> See this is exactly what I'm talking about. Within 1 minute some kid tries to ridicule a well thought out post. I'm feel sorry that you were raised poorly but the responsibility to act right falls upon you in the end.


another 2 pointer
trolls=8


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I gave you every chance and you stomped on them. I am entitled to judge your online persona, and find it wanting. It assures me that I would not wish to share a meal with you IRL. If you do consider yourself a humble person (really.) you are demonstrably lying to yourself, and everyone else you expect to swallow that raw. It is neither my pleasure nor my duty to accord that any respect. cn


Let me just tell you.. do you know how many gay friends I have??? I live if fuckin LA, where you find the most alternative and flamboyant people ever outside of San Fran. Not to mention my job puts me in contact with even more "unique" people. I do volunteer work, donate to charity, hold doors open for old ladies and by Jack in the Box tacos for the homeless. Anytime I see someone in need, im the first to help them, even if it might not be the "cool" thing to do. Now I admit that I might have made some less than likeable statements on here but that doesnt give you grounds to judge my actual character. Im biracial for christs sake! Ive had to put up with people being bigots towards me! You might not believe in god but I do, and I know that he loves everyone equally and wants us to treat everyone just as equal. We are all family. I live my life based on being kind, and forgiving people and giving them a 2nd chance if they want it.


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Let me just tell you.. do you know how many gay friends I have??? I live if fuckin LA, where you find the most alternative and flamboyant people ever outside of San Fran. Not to mention my job puts me in contact with even more "unique" people. I do volunteer work, donate to charity, hold doors open for old ladies and by Jack in the Box tacos for the homeless. Anytime I see someone in need, im the first to help them, even if it might not be the "cool" thing to do. Now I admit that I might have made some less than likeable statements on here but that doesnt give you grounds to judge my actual character. Im biracial for christs sake! Ive had to put up with people being bigots towards me! You might not believe in god but I do, and I know that he loves everyone equally and wants us to treat everyone just as equal. We are all family. I live my life based on being kind, and forgiving people and giving them a 2nd chance if they want it.


----------



## Wordz (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr.blakedowns said:


> another 2 pointer
> trolls=8


That's real mature buddy. I just went back and read the thread, didn't realize you were playing some kind of game trying to get the better of people. Why not do something productive instead of point out that you're a troll. Can you help anyone here or are you just here for the shits and giggles? Why choose riu?


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

If you call Pajandrum when there is no Pajandrum, then you are Pajandrumed.

Look it up, it's in the rules. 

So, in the village we can ignore those that are trolling. The ones that are arguing and insulting in their forum persona, can be just ignored. When baited and made fun of, just post something in general about trollishness, like fy farts, maybe. Nothing more. Better yet. Don't respond. If you respond you are not just abetting you are creating, not Distroying trollishness. No names, no references. Let is die it's lonely burnout.

It takes two to Troll Tango, does it not? We can ignore and otherwise not mention those duels, as well.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaendar, I gave you a second chance, and a third, and maybe even a fourth. You didn't even notice. One day, goodness willing, you'll learn to see yourself more plainly. 
But not soon. I despair of that. Your online persona is too busy defending your positions at all costs. Notice the many posts from many users telling you, sometimes kindly, sometimes not, to examine your premises and attitudes? I don't receive the same. i don't wonder why.

I am not shunning you. That runs against my values. But I won't choose to grant you an equal's regard any longer until you grow up some. 
Make of that what you will. i really recommend a bit of introspection. cn


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

Wordz said:


> That's real mature buddy. I just went back and read the thread, didn't realize you were playing some kind of game trying to get the better of people. Why not do something productive instead of point out that you're a troll. Can you help anyone here or are you just here for the shits and giggles? Why choose riu?


 Just here for points, I think i just scored 2 more
trolls=10


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Kaendar, I gave you a second chance, and a third, and maybe even a fourth. You didn't even notice. One day, goodness willing, you'll learn to see yourself more plainly.
> But not soon. I despair of that. Your online persona is too busy defending your positions at all costs. Notice the many posts from many users telling you, sometimes kindly, sometimes not, to examine your premises and attitudes? I don't receive the same. i don't wonder why.
> 
> I am not shunning you. That runs against my values. But I won't choose to grant you an equal's regard any longer until you grow up some.
> Make of that what you will. i really recommend a bit of introspection. cn


So basically your telling me that you look down on me like some kind of peasant or leper... im not "equal" to you any longer... wth man. Thats a tall horse.


----------



## Wordz (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr.blakedowns said:


> Just here for points, I think i just scored 2 more
> trolls=10


Why is your ego so big? I just really hope the admin ban you since you only take and don't give any. This country is all messed up because of children like you who think you are beating us at anything. There is absolutely zero enrichment you can get out of this. Why not use your creative personality for good instead of just wasting your life away trolling people trying to learn here?


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

Why fall for it?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> So basically your telling me that you look down on me like some kind of peasant or leper... im not "equal" to you any longer... wth man. Thats a tall horse.


Wake up. Please. I am telling you that my current loss of respect for your online persona has everything to do with your online persona and its documented behaviors. You are continuing the drain on the good spirits here with the sort of distortion your reply contained. I hope it's deliberate, because if it is not, you're in for some tough times in the real world. You HAVE developed amazing denial/projection skills; I'll give you that. But those are liabilities in the long run. My opinion. cn


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

Wordz said:


> Why is your ego so big? I just really hope the admin ban you since you only take and don't give any. This country is all messed up because of children like you who think you are beating us at anything. There is absolutely zero enrichment you can get out of this. Why not use your creative personality for good instead of just wasting your life away trolling people trying to learn here?


Dont fall for the trap!! Just ignore them and they will have no choice but to move on. Trust me, it works.


----------



## Wordz (Jun 25, 2012)

Doer said:


> Why fall for it?


I just want to convince him to stop all this tomfoolery on here because it makes it hard to sort through useful information and drivel.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Wake up. Please. I am telling you that my current loss of respect for your online persona has everything to do with your online persona and its documented behaviors. You are continuing the drain on the good spirits here with the sort of distortion your reply contained. I hope it's deliberate, because if it is not, you're in for some tough times in the real world. You HAVE developed amazing denial/projection skills; I'll give you that. But those are liabilities in the long run. My opinion. cn


Fine. Ill leave it at that. You have clearly determined your judgement on me so theres no point in trying to argue my case. I guess my actions will have to speak louder than words.


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

Trolls are killing it=16, 2 points for each of his outbursts. your making this to easy


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 25, 2012)

Wordz said:


> I just want to convince him to stop all this tomfoolery on here because it makes it hard to sort through useful information and drivel.


I tried that. It doesnt work. They dont care what points you make or if you are right or wrong. They will snake their way around the truth to further annoy and derail the thread. Denying their existence is the only viable option.


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Wake up. Please. I am telling you that my current loss of respect for your online persona has everything to do with your online persona and its documented behaviors. You are continuing the drain on the good spirits here with the sort of distortion your reply contained. I hope it's deliberate, because if it is not, you're in for some tough times in the real world. You HAVE developed amazing denial/projection skills; I'll give you that. But those are liabilities in the long run. My opinion. cn


i know it's gotta get lonely up there on your horse.


----------



## Wordz (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Dont fall for the trap!! Just ignore them and they will have no choice but to move on. Trust me, it works.


It's just so hard to ignore them though. They always try to get my goat. I just think someone should stand up to them and this raillery.


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

Wordz said:


> It's just so hard to ignore them though. They always try to get my goat. I just think someone should stand up to them and this raillery.


you should leave that to someone less emotional.


----------



## Wordz (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr.blakedowns said:


> you should leave that to someone less emotional.


None of your persiflage is cute or funny. You are gonna try to rip apart all my post but I DONT CARE. You should really stop though. I don't think personal attacks like calling me emotional are allowed here. Post reported.


----------



## Dr.blakedowns (Jun 25, 2012)

your gonna make it tough to keep count
trolls=18


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

BustinScales510 said:


> I think trolling is multifaceted too. And for the types of trolls there are online..the same kind of people exist in real life. There is good natured trolling..where you fuck with people or derail a serious conversation with bullshittery, but that is humor based trolling..and the goal isnt really to hurt or enrage people. To me that kind of stuff can be funny or obnoxious depending on mood and context. But then there is the real deal divisive sociopath trolling. Someone mentioned it earlier that this is about attention,the only way they know how to get it..negatively. The counterpart for this IRL would be the borderline personality disorder. These trolls try to act like they're serious about whatever is going on, but the only goal is to get you as angry as possible and or angry at others.


Well, thanks for this. I had not look for trolls in real life. Maybe I have seen a lot of what you and I call bullshittery, and it all kind of depends on intent and familaririty. Like a puzzle, right? Your buddy can get away with quite a bit in some situations, but in every situation there is a line, even for a close friend. Close friends know better. Strangers get a differnet standard. That's natural. We are cursed and blessed to be here in a free form forum, where it takes the idiot to raise the village. We have no recourse but Idea Village. Different in the Real World.

For example, I've seen a common reaction from the Gals with a drink handy, to random bullshittery from a weirdo.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Doer said:


> Well, thanks for this. I had not look for trolls in real life. Maybe I have seen a lot of what you and I call bullshittery, and it all kind of depends on intent and familaririty. Like a puzzle, right? Your buddy can get away with quite a bit in some situations, but in every situation there is a line, even for a close friend. Close friends know better. Strangers get a differnet standard. That's natural. We are cursed and blessed to be here in a free form forum, *where it takes the idiot to raise the village*. We have no recourse but Idea Village. Different in the Real World.
> 
> For example, I've seen a common reaction from the Gals with a drink handy, to random bullshittery from a weirdo.


That made me lol. Nice phrase! cn


----------



## Doer (Jun 25, 2012)

If you have goat, cut loose. Dragon get goat, not you.


----------



## BigJon (Jun 26, 2012)

Doer said:


> I have to admit, I never even heard of this. Been in the biz of websites since the beginning and am on every type of forum.
> 
> But, I have not seen this "trolling" before. I didn't even really get it, here. Everyone talks at length and accuses. But, when you find you are being run around in circles, when comments in one thread, contrdicts another, when attitudes are exposed and then blamed on other forum members, that's different! Wow. Here I thought you guys meant the usual potty mouth and petty insults and called that trolling.
> 
> ...


Trolling is most definitely a choice, but I find it to be 2nd nature to me. I troll in person too. It's called "Talkin' shit." Online its a little different. I wait for someone to be an asshole to somebody else and then I'll call them out on it and point out how unrpoductive it is to be an asshole. Knowing damn well in real life, if I'm in a grumpy mood, all the Buddhist/Gnostic/Nondualistic philosophies that I pretend to adhere to completely go out the window! 

I dunno, its like I'm trolling on the internet in order to point out short comings that I see in myself to make myself a better person while trying to spread positive energy?

Or thats just a bunch of bull shit reasoning that I tell myself just because I tend to be an ass.


----------



## Wordz (Jun 26, 2012)

Dr.blakedowns said:


> your gonna make it tough to keep count
> trolls=18


I'm just happy this fag kept my score for me. Plus I get all his previous points. Bitch check these moves I got son.[video=youtube_share;mGvdVXxFkY4]http://youtu.be/mGvdVXxFkY4[/video]


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 26, 2012)

yeah, you sure showed him,lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 26, 2012)

I suppose I am form of troll myself, however I prefer to "Kill-em with kindness" and logic.
I doubt any self respecting "evil" Troll considers my retorts worthy of their dastardly intentions and frankly I like it like that.

However once while drinking (why does all the bad shit in my life revolve around multiple bottles of beer?) I unabashedly trolled Carne and for that I am truly sorry.
(But I was RIGHT !!!) 

For the most part Trolls are immature, self centered, attention seeking whores that if ignored will wander away to target another member less in control of their emotions.

I note that at least several post's of mine are missing - I was being nice, the troll was not so I wonder whom "Edited to fit"?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm the Good Troll of the North!
(The other one.) cn


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 27, 2012)

It's an involuntary reaction to certain stimuli... I can't help it...


----------



## TexRx (Jun 27, 2012)

It must be involuntary cuz I don't think trolling is actual HUMAN behavior! The Aliens must have created this behavior!


----------



## Doer (Jun 27, 2012)

BigJon said:


> Trolling is most definitely a choice, but I find it to be 2nd nature to me. I troll in person too. It's called "Talkin' shit." Online its a little different. I wait for someone to be an asshole to somebody else and then I'll call them out on it and point out how unrpoductive it is to be an asshole. Knowing damn well in real life, if I'm in a grumpy mood, all the Buddhist/Gnostic/Nondualistic philosophies that I pretend to adhere to completely go out the window!
> 
> I dunno, its like I'm trolling on the internet in order to point out short comings that I see in myself to make myself a better person while trying to spread positive energy?
> 
> Or thats just a bunch of bull shit reasoning that I tell myself just because I tend to be an ass.



A very honest summay. I appreciate that. I think you realized the bullshit in the second to last sentence and then honestly questioned that. Or not, just my read....But, hopefully you saw as you said it, the logic bombs. "positive energy" does not come from being an ass. Of course, you know that. 

So, to put positive about this, it is very well known of the human fool, we call our mind, that we resent the display in others what we have recognized in ourselves. Look close at your mirror and see this also can cover our jelousies. When we see someone, for example, easily doing what we have recently mastered, but with such effort. No, I don't mean a golf shot or a ski run. I mean like, talking to the ladies, or another social skill. Urbane table manners? We even might burn a bit in inner embarrasment.

But, when we see someone "still fucking up" we want to "help," correct them. It is insidious of the mind to insist that, because we have some hard won, piddly success in controlling ourselves, that now we, in pride alone, can teach what we were barely able to learn.

And then there is the true socio-path that goes to great lengths to just fuck with people. Those, face to face might just find my size 12 heel on their instep, accicentally, of course. And then I will hiss my message in their ear.

Forums are a bit different. We have to come up with other social skills to get across our points.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 27, 2012)

Doer said:


> A very honest summay. I appreciate that. I think you realized the bullshit in the second to last sentence and then honestly questioned that. Or not, just my read....But, hopefully you saw as you said it, the logic bombs. "positive energy" does not come from being an ass. Of course, you know that.
> 
> So, to put positive about this, it is very well known of the human fool, we call our mind, that we resent the display in others what we have recognized in ourselves. Look close at your mirror and see this also can cover our jelousies. When we see someone, for example, easily doing what we have recently mastered, but with such effort. No, I don't mean a golf shot or a ski run. I mean like, talking to the ladies, or another social skill. Urbane table manners? We even might burn a bit in inner embarrasment.
> 
> ...


 so what, that makes you feel more like a man?solving your internet issues with violence. I think we have some hypocrites in the village.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 27, 2012)

Doer said:


> But, when we see someone "still fucking up" we want to "help," correct them. It is insidious of the mind to insist tha because we have some hard won, piddly success in controlling ourselves, that now we, in pride alone, can teach what we barely learned ourselves.


...this is true. Mystical Pride. I've read so many times that to claim enlightenment (falsely) is to ask for it to happen. All that bliss stuff comes after the ordeal, if a person can make it. Who would wish that upon themselves? I'm sure you've read up on shamanic initiations.

...however, I do agree that it is good to 'practice' (the idea of alchemy is like a 'practice' to me). When you go too far out, frostbite. Too close to the center, sunburn.


----------



## Doer (Jun 27, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> so what, that makes you feel more like a man?solving your internet issues with violence. I think we have some hypocrites in the village.



Since you are possibly trolling with this insulting approach, I will only respond this once, unless you can modify your name calling.

I said the virtual village is different than pubilc beause in public you face corporal punsihment whether you like it or not. And whatever names you call or accuse others of your shortcomings, cannot be dealt with via the correction so usual in nature. 

So, one can't solve virtual supidity with physical action. That was my, easy to see point, and any reading in, and and these passive agressive insults is Trollish.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 27, 2012)

Doer said:


> Since you are possibly trolling with this insulting approach, I will only respond this once, unless you can modify your name calling.
> 
> I said the virtual village is different than pubilc beause in public you face corporal punsihment whether you like it or not. And whatever names you call or accuse others of your shortcomings, cannot be dealt with via the correction so usual in nature.
> 
> So, one can't solve virtual supidity with physical action. That was my, easy to see point, and any reading in, and and these passive agressive insults is Trollish.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMKCsBMIcrE


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 27, 2012)

I've always found ignore lists stupid. Unless you enjoy an 'ignorance is bliss' approach to someone being a dick.

Man up and stand ya ground.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2012)

Doer said:


> Since you are possibly trolling with this insulting approach, I will only respond this once, unless you can modify your name calling.
> 
> I said the virtual village is different than pubilc beause in public you face corporal punsihment whether you like it or not. And whatever names you call or accuse others of your shortcomings, cannot be dealt with via the correction so usual in nature.
> 
> So, one can't solve virtual supidity with physical action. That was my, easy to see point, and any reading in, and and these passive agressive insults is Trollish.


Upgrade to probable trolling. He didn't read your post correctly. cn


----------



## Doer (Jun 27, 2012)

Oscar Zeta Acosta said:


> I've always found ignore lists stupid. Unless you enjoy an 'ignorance is bliss' approach to someone being a dick.
> 
> Man up and stand ya ground.


Well, we aren't even talking about that are we? There was a jest early on, answered in the same spirit of jest. I'm talking about ignoring posts of probable trolls. No need to be drawn into the marshy ground. (Sun Tsu) As cn pointed out, to respond in an unfriendly tone, with bitting remarks that have nothing to do with the conversation, is trolling.


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 27, 2012)

Why would you let that effect you in any way though. If somebody is being a clown then sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## Doer (Jun 27, 2012)

I do just sit back and shake my head about the show of stupidity. I don't respond to it and I'm merely discussing the display and asking if it's a choice or a compunction of some kind. If someone enjoys trollishness they participate in that troll exchange. That's my point. They also encourgage the trolling. And in my mind, they are also trolling, as they are manned up to take on all that wish to fight. The Troll Tango. Probably also, this is the excuse to drop in im-polite language to inflame and increase their enjoyment. All we can do here in Idea Village is talk about it. 

So, I am talking about the idea of not manning up or thinking in terms of right-fight, teaching lessons or any other physical atributes that cannot be applied. And of course, I'm not affected by it, it just seems as good a topic as most.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2012)

Ashey larrry said:


> to me, you just come off as someone who thinks they are holier than anyone else. Your here trying to dictate a thread about trolling while trying to say you hate trolling. Your now a victim of trolling, it's in your head and you have to come back here to respond. You try to be smart about it, but your really not.You CAN"T just walk away, you've called more people trolls in this thread than anyone. Time to come down off the high horse buddy.


Did you have to hide behind a sock puppet to say this? cn


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 27, 2012)

i have trolled and will again , its beyond my control


----------



## Doer (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, see, people are willing to imply any stretch, like someone is trying to force themselves to stay away from their own thread. That to talk about sometihing is suggesting a holy stance on the subject.

It is something to talk about and seems to be interesting enough to keep going. I like confessions. I'm not passing judgement.

Les Liaisons Dangereuses ....."Il est au-delà de mon contrôle."


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 27, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> i have trolled and will again , its beyond my controll


...there


----------



## Doer (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, I say that's the age old question, is it not? It is the reason for the existence of corporal punishment, formal and in-formal, as I see it.

What is the expectation of individual control? And what does a village do about expressing that?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2012)

Doer said:


> Yeah, see, people are willing to imply any stretch, like someone is trying to force themselves to stay away from their own thread. That to talk about sometihing is suggesting a holy stance on the subject.
> 
> It is something to talk about and seems to be interesting enough to keep going. I like confessions. I'm not passing judgement.
> 
> Les Liaisons Dangereuses ....."Il est au-delà de mon contrôle."


To the man whose only tool is a punch, the world is an unholy place. cn


----------



## Doer (Jun 27, 2012)

The awl is holier than the punch. At least it has a...ah...

What did the punch say to the awl?

Just turn you ass around, and get to the point.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't pretend to be awl-knowing. cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 28, 2012)

to answer the title , just look at faces of walmart and try and tell me you have a positive or relevant opinion/advise


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I don't pretend to be awl-knowing. cn


I know a lot about the use of an awl...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I know a lot about the use of an awl...


Then could you punch some holes in the fallacy's presented thus far?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 28, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Then could you punch some holes in the fallacy's presented thus far?


Why bother..? Not much room to put new holes...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2012)

The word "colander" simply leaps to mind. cn


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 28, 2012)

leaps . leaps to mind .......


----------



## chambray7 (Jun 28, 2012)

what is an awl. Ive been reading this thread ths whole and i wonder wat that means?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2012)

chambray7 said:


> what is an awl. Ive been reading this thread ths whole and i wonder wat that means?


Western pattern





Japanese pattern





Ideal for dealing with an unhol[e]y task. cn


----------



## iCanadianGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

Kaender's a troll..


----------



## Wordz (Jun 28, 2012)

iCanadianGrower said:


> Kaender's a troll..


what are you talking about kaendar has given riu some of the most informant posts of all time.


----------



## iCanadianGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, im not gonna hijack this thread.. And you could be right, but in my opinion he is, and that only took one thread to decide, im sure he feels the same way though


----------



## Wordz (Jun 28, 2012)

iCanadianGrower said:


> Well, im not gonna hijack this thread.. And you could be right, but in my opinion he is, and that only took one thread to decide, im sure he feels the same way though


I don't think you saw what I did there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2012)

Wordz said:


> what are you talking about kaendar has given riu some of the most informant posts of all time.


Awesomeness. cn


----------



## iCanadianGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

LOL ohh you were trolling about a troll... hahahhaahahahhahahahahah


----------



## Wordz (Jun 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Awesomeness. cn


I thought of you when i made the pun


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 29, 2012)

iCanadianGrower said:


> Well, im not gonna hijack this thread.. And you could be right, but in my opinion he is, and that only took one thread to decide, im sure he feels the same way though


You just join the forum and wanna pass judgement on members?? Lol


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 29, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> You just join the forum and wanna pass judgement on members?? Lol


I've been doing it since day one. Like 15 days ago. lol You remember that one time I called you racist Kaender? You know you don't like white ppl. lol


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 29, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> You just join the forum and wanna pass judgement on members?? Lol


Join date means nothing. I have an account that I made years ago that I've never posted on. Don't like the username lol. Actually I just looked at it. Couple days over two years old.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 29, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I've been doing it since day one. Like 15 days ago. lol You remember that one time I called you racist Kaender? You know you don't like white ppl. lol


Lmao.. I actually have no problem with whites at all. I just dont like the fact that some of them are complete oblivious to the things that minorities go thru in low income communities.


----------



## Doer (Jun 29, 2012)

I wonder if some join forum just to pass judgments and call names. But, I'm not their jury. I have seen that in real life it's somewhat self policing, if you value your skin. But, in forum we can see folks lined up to have a go, a personal go, at each other. 

As soon as any details of another come out, folks assume that utterance was true. We think the position they take is real. We think they will defend it honorable. We don't have any evidence that we aren't just being played, but like a moth to the flame, here we go. I know that pain can be pleasure, so we get someone to sanctify our lack of self-worth and we fight and fight. But, that's like picking your own scab. It will never heal.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 29, 2012)

^ makes sense, Doer. My perspective is just that, my perspective. I don't think anyone is wrong in what they feel (Heis, to answer one of the points from another thread yesterday). That, to me, is the totally subjective part of life we all share. I have a completely misguided view of things until I learn about them. It's that simple.

But, there are also hunches, gut feelings - that is the 'real' fear a person has on the interior. Wise to listen, so far as I can tell. I / we can only try.


----------



## Doer (Jun 29, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ^ makes sense, Doer. My perspective is just that, my perspective. I don't think anyone is wrong in what they feel (Heis, to answer one of the points from another thread yesterday). That, to me, is the totally subjective part of life we all share. I have a completely misguided view of things until I learn about them. It's that simple.
> 
> But, there are also hunches, gut feelings - that is the 'real' fear a person has on the interior. Wise to listen, so far as I can tell. I / we can only try.


Everything in our experience is valid to us. But our explaination has dubious validity to the next guy. We want to see for ourselves. To discuss this is fellowship, all the rest is just so much fly fart, to me.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 29, 2012)

^ fellowship. I don't talk much outside of here, unless I am with my closest circle (small circle). It's kinda cool to see all the viewpoints and to get to exchange with people from so many walks of life. I have some of the same problems as people here. I don't read things too well in social contexts. Either that or it's that I read them so well that I shut them out right away. A defense mechanism to be sure. Either way, I don't know.

I am, however, a bit dramatic, so...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 29, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Lmao.. I actually have no problem with whites at all. I just dont like the fact that some of them are complete oblivious to the things that minorities go thru in low income communities.


And there are no broke arse white people living in shit hole places..?

You are starting to look racist...


----------



## iCanadianGrower (Jun 29, 2012)

I guess you could say he's racist and got a bunch of "disorder's" too..


----------



## Doer (Jun 29, 2012)

Ad if someone wants you to think they are the same as their on-line persona, they can do it.

If someone wants to make it seems like they care what you think, they might get a kick out of jerking your chain.

And if they make you think the insults and snide characterizations they can twist out of you, are painful, then who is the smoo?


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

Doer said:


> Ad if someone wants you to think they are the same as their on-line persona, they can do it.
> 
> If someone wants to make it seems like they care what you think, they might get a kick out of jerking your chain.
> 
> And if they make you think the insults and snide characterizations they can twist out of you, are painful, then who is the smoo?


your absolutely right, I apologize for trolling up your troll thread, you wanna hang out sometime, maybe have a beer,see a show?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jun 30, 2012)

i notice its a certain type of person who gets annoyed by trolls .


----------



## Trolling (Jun 30, 2012)

It can be...some people are just annoying so there is also born trolls.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2012)

[video]http://www.policeinterceptor.com/sounds/newgq.wav[/video]

Puppet alert - Puppet alert, all hands to battle stations.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wordz said:


> I don't think you saw what I did there.


That's racist!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

Trolling said:


> It can be...some people are just annoying so there is also born trolls.


Impart your wisdom ... are you a choice? cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 30, 2012)

Doer said:


> I wonder if some join forum just to pass judgments and call names. But, I'm not their jury. I have seen that in real life it's somewhat self policing, if you value your skin. But, in forum we can see folks lined up to have a go, a personal go, at each other.
> 
> As soon as any details of another come out, folks assume that utterance was true. We think the position they take is real. We think they will defend it honorable. We don't have any evidence that we aren't just being played, but like a moth to the flame, here we go. I know that pain can be pleasure, so we get someone to sanctify our lack of self-worth and we fight and fight. But, that's like picking your own scab. It will never heal.


Dude.. chill. On every on of your posts, you go off lol. We're just talking about trolls, not world hunger.

You do have some decent points though.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

But trolls bear directly on world hunger. The little gluttons happen to be inedible. A no-winner.
Trolling, now ... if you like fish ... cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dude.. chill. On every on of your posts, you go off lol. We're just talking about trolls, not world hunger.
> 
> You do have some decent points though.


Doer is just deeper than most of us (myself specifically).
I really like his incite-full posts.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 30, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Doer is just deeper than most of us (myself specifically).
> I really like his incite-full posts.


I assume you mean deeper as in doer uses "big" words and alot of metaphors. In that case, I agree. 

He has good points. I was just making a little joke about how he gets a little too "deep" in things like this troll topic.


----------



## Doer (Jul 1, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> your absolutely right, I apologize for trolling up your troll thread, you wanna hang out sometime, maybe have a beer,see a show?


Sure I just need to see some ID.


----------



## Doer (Jul 1, 2012)

And I must say, I'm pretty sure, it is trollishness that has caused world hunger. It is pure bullshittery that anyone is in serious hunger for sustainance in this age of man.

So, if you need stupid behaviour linked to the real world, there it is.

And please, no one wants to hear my views, at length, on passive agressive "jokes" that only become jokes in the after-dance to save face. ...to say nothing of the "butt sandwich." Who is being fooled?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jul 1, 2012)

You can blame greenpeace and other scum sucking organizations like them for getting GM crops banned from several countries therefore forcing people to starve to death...


----------



## Doer (Jul 1, 2012)

That is very true, and without a stable Aid situation we can't even get the food to the ones that are being starved for tribal reasons...tribal retribution and pinning refugees in place is the main reason for out right starvation. But, hey, serious mal-nutrition is right here in North America.

This is culture based slow death rather than outright tribal stravation. But, the result of starving childern of essential vitamins and proteins, etc causes brain defecienies. When there is also pre-natal drug use, why, then they join gangs and kill. There has to be a connection with juvenile health, altuistic learning, and being trustworthy civilized person, or not. It would seem logical to fix that. But, we do not. Ergo Sum, there are strata of our own society that are being puposely starved. Yes?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 2, 2012)

Is trolling a choice? Not for UB.


----------



## Doer (Jul 3, 2012)

And not for WW either, we see.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 3, 2012)

Doer said:


> And not for WW either, we see.


troll ...................


----------



## Doer (Jul 3, 2012)

....."Il est au-delà de mon contrôle."


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 3, 2012)

ui, si ..........


----------



## missnu (Jul 3, 2012)

In any real life conversation when a person has a complaint about another person or what not I always feel an annoying need to play devil's advocate...like if you are asking me about how another person could act such a way or whatever...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2012)

Doer said:


> ....."Il est au-delà de mon contrôle."


Les trôles peuvent être des vrais cons. cn


----------



## Doer (Jul 17, 2012)

Good thing I found out about this troll thing.

Was just in another forum, where I answered a simple question, with a simple factual answer.

Woops, the post was months old!!! The Horror.

To answer a question for a newbe that no one else bothered with. Trollzkrieg!! I was hounded off the board....right after I resigned. I didn't have enough posts to answer anything. Why am I dregging up old posts? Am I in some Marketing game? 

I didn't bother to relpy and the Trolls were trolling themselves viciously.

It was like the Walking Dead there.


----------



## Doer (Jul 23, 2012)

We just outed an Epic over on my motorcycle forum. Nasty troll. One of the Aussie brothers provided the crowning coda. I'd never seen it. But it is universal. So, we can perhaps, close with this.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 23, 2012)

Its a life style


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 3, 2012)

trolling isn't a choice......some ppl force you to troll.............KAENDAR


----------



## missnu (Aug 3, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> trolling isn't a choice......some ppl force you to troll.............KAENDAR


What worries me is that he really seems to believe the things he says...where as a troll says things to get a reaction...lol.


----------



## Doer (Aug 3, 2012)

But, no one forces us to respond in a personal fashion, or to take offensive at the intentionally offensive. The jig is up for me, when it gets to what you said. "Seems to believe." Yet when we go back and review, if so inclined for proof "seems to" is the tour de force for the Epic. It is the weird past time of changing your stance to be argumentative, to troll for strife. Many here, simply enjoy the strife. But, in person, they would not dare the tone exhibited here.

When someones name is mention like this, in SHOUTS, that's the current troll doing the shouting. He's asking for more strife from the Epic. So, he too, is an Epic to be ignored. The idiots among can raise the village to a higher level. We show the increased self respect and improved restraint. We pay forward.

In that way, the idiots can help us become a better village.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 3, 2012)

Doer said:


> But, no one forces us to respond in a personal fashion, or to take offensive at the intentionally offensive. The jig is up for me, when it gets to what you said. "Seems to believe." Yet when we go back and review, if so inclined for proof "seems to" is the tour de force for the Epic. It is the weird past time of changing your stance to be argumentative, to troll for strife. Many here, simply enjoy the strife. But, in person, they would not dare the tone exhibited here.
> 
> When someones name is mention like this, in SHOUTS, that's the current troll doing the shouting. He's asking for more strife from the Epic. So, he too, is an Epic to be ignored. The idiots among can raise the village to a higher level. We show the increased self respect and improved restraint. We pay forward.
> 
> In that way, the idiots can help us become a better village.


lmao......smoke some weed and learn how to take a joke.

no need to take everything up the ass


----------



## Doer (Aug 3, 2012)

learn how to tell one


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> lmao......smoke some weed and learn how to take a joke.
> 
> no need to take everything up the ass


"Supposition" and "suppository" are not interchangeable terms ...  cn


----------



## missnu (Aug 3, 2012)

I am confused. I don't understand what is happening here...is someone fighting again?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2012)

missnu said:


> I am confused. I don't understand what is happening here...is someone fighting again?


I don't think so ... i think Doer is asking us to all






cn


----------



## Doer (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, everyone please, keep clams. Everything will be fine if we just keep clams.
Or, oysters. That's fine.


----------

